# Petite Pearl Wine



## saddlebronze (Oct 5, 2017)

Wanted to hear from any of you on the petite pearl wine and vine? Yields, numbers and most importantly Taste??


----------



## Masbustelo (Oct 6, 2017)

I picked 75 pounds in Wisconsin. The pH was 3.4, Brick 21. I bumped it up a little with honey to 1.095. I used 71b and I think prior to MLF it is 3.5. I used bentonite at crush in attempt to fix tannins. Also Lallzyme-ex-v and Opti-red. I tasted it yesterday. Very dark color, good aroma, a little fruity, and very good tannins taste and presence. Five gallon buckets only weighed 16 pounds.


----------



## TonyR (Oct 6, 2017)

My numbers this year for my Petite Pearl grapes
Ph. 3.68
Ta. 7.8
Brix. 21


I did not have a good year. Had a very heavy frost/freeze 12 May. 3/4's of the buds were opened, lost them. Harvest was very light, 5 lbs per plant. Last year 11 lbs per plant. Vines are 6 years old. Winter is no problem my coldest night has been -23f. No ill effects on any of my vines.


I think the wine is Fantastic, no noticeable hybrid taste, a spicy plum taste, nice tanin level, its there but not heavy, a very nice strong berry after taste that lasts. Fruity aroma. Nice thing is by the second or 3rd glass the flavors are still there. Did oak it and used Lavin RC 212. 
I normally drink Cabernet Sauvignon from the Ca juice buckets i buy, think the Pearl is better. My 2 cents


----------



## ColemanM (Oct 11, 2017)

I had three vines that looked great last year. Third year I believe. Maybe second. Was about to get 2.5 gallons but bees took out one full vine in two days. Harvested early. Got about 1+ gallons of 1.088 juice. Fermented with rc212. Added mlf and let sit for about 9 months. Gave up on it on the back shelf thinking was not going to be good. Air lock was dry for about 3 months. Finally, three weeks ago decided to degas and add sulfites. Had 8 oak cubes in it originally. No oxidation. Beautiful color. Nice tannin. NO hybrid taste. More of a Syrah merlot taste. Needs more oak. Can handle more oak. Much better than Frontenac. Unfortunately got decimated this year by hail. Can't wait for next years crop!!!!


----------



## BigH (Oct 17, 2017)

saddlebronze said:


> Wanted to hear from any of you on the petite pearl wine and vine? Yields, numbers and most importantly Taste??



2016 : 3rd leaf
Brix 24.5
pH 3.34
TA 9
Yield 5.3 lbs per vine

2017
Brix 23.5
pH 3.3
TA did not measure 
Yield 16.5 lbs per vine
Harvested 8 days later in central Iowa than we did in 2016

I used red star premier Rouge (Pasteur red) on 2016 grapes and rc212 on the 2017. MLF with MBR 31. Added oak sticks from morewine. So far , really like the taste. The Mrs ranks our Marquette ahead of the PP in terms of flavor. Only in my second season of winemaking, so don't put too much stock in any of my choices.

H


----------

